# Lake effect pounding



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

Right now all points south of Buffalo,NY it is a dismal nightmare trying to drive anywhere.!

Lake effect is hammering down with over 2" an hour and it's been going on since 2pm. Traffic is at a total stand still... check www.nittec.org cameras


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

The band is only 12 miles wide. Those in it though are getting hit hard. I90 has been a standstill most of the evening.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

typical lake effect band... most of the cameras show clear, but a few where the snow is are whiteout


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

You guys are STILL getting that same band and its 9AM next day! The winds are SWW keeping off our lakeshore but its supposed to change wind direction later to WNW and that will change everything, but we'll see.


----------



## salted (Nov 19, 2010)

Over here in Southwest lower MI, i'm feeling pretty jealous.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

My girlfriend works for a large commercial construction outfit that is doing a job at Mercy Hospital in Buffalo. One of their construction managers emailed her these pics this morning...


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I am going to have to report that post as harassment. Cruel... just plain cruel


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

Spent last night driving around Depew/Lancaster/West Seneca. It was a disaster. Side roads completely closed off, cars with 3 ft of snow on them in the middle of the road. I did not see one plow truck that was succesfully plowing a driveway or lot. They could barely make one pass, which has rendered the smaller parking lots basically impassible. At the Target on Transit, they had 4 loaders and a bulldozer trying to keep the lot open. The snow banks on the sides of the road are half way up the windows of my truck. I know the company thats plowing Walmart Supercenter of Lancaster and they can't keep fuel in their 2 loaders that have been running non stop for days. Plows are nearly useless down there, only loaders and skids can get anything done. They are plowing the sidestreets with loaders because the trucks can't fit through south buffalo with all the stuck cars. Also, they just cleared the thruway this morning of 200 stuck cars and trucks. They had to pull them all out one at a time. What a mess.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

8 days later and it continues this is When i got home last night and when i got up this morning and the snow continues..


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

We do buildings all over wny, including 3 in orchard park and 3 cheektowaga and one in lancaster. OP got about 2 feet and lancaster was just under 4 feet. Will get pics up soon but it was one hell of a storm. Only a few days after we got hit again in amherst, williamsville, getzville, east amherst and lockport. Is it summer yet?


----------

